# Upper Burrum River (Qld)



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day guys,

Been a while since I posted a trip report here. Actually, I have done very little worth posting anyway.

My mate Kris (Crayman) and I put in in the upper Burrum River (near Hervey Bay) at the gentlemanly hour of 08.30 this morning. Kris is very partial to rum and I have develloped a taste for Aussie sweet red wine  neither of us were feeling out best, (must have been something we ate.)

Slow start.










and headed down stream with the last of the falling tide










to some extensive sand flats where we pumped our beloved yabbies. The plan was to just drift along the edges casting live baits at structure and any other likely looking spot we found.

Lots of rat bream came to boat until we started working a section we call coffee rock and things started to pick up a bit, 









I got smashed twice before this bloke came clear of the rocks & snags. (32cm)










A few more came to boat and right at the end of the coffee rocks, we came to a place we now call Catfish Corner.

Crayman at his best. :lol:










A "hairy" cat










We left the catfish to their corner and continued along, keeping a fish here and there and even picked up some solid blue nose whitingin places. this is what we kept for the day,










After pulling in to a grassy bank for some re-fueling  and to get the fish on ice the breeze had completely died and we headed home into some pretty speccy reflections.

Golden moments. 8)




























Life is indeed good.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome fishing, boys!
Nice bag of fish you got. The river looks like a beaut place to be as well!

Great report!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A nice session Mick and tranquil scenery mate, a couple of nice whiting on your bag mate


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

hairymick said:


> A "hairy" cat


 I had one of those (poor little girl, the vet had to put her down a few months back)  
Nice shots of the quiet parts of the river Mick and a good feed to boot.  
Is there good yak access to the river do you know, from that caravan park just off the highway, opposite Bamboo Land?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Good to hear from you again Mick. Kayaking is a great hangover cure...


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day guys,

Mrbigg,

The Burrm system is pretty pristine with no industry and little in the way of development or farming along the banks. A great place indeed, to paddle and to fish. Even though it is very close to me, i don't get nearly enough time on it. My little piec of paradise.

G'day Richo, Thanks mate. The best of the whiting was only about 34cm but these bigger guys seem to becoming a little more common in the upper reaches of the river in recent years. I think it is in part, due to the reduced pressure on them from the net guys. There was a time when 42 professional fishermen were working this river system - every day. They flogged it allmost to death to a point in the mid 80's when it was allmost impossible to lose a bait in the upper reaches. many of them went broke, moved away or have retired and their licenses no longer exist.  8)

Every year now, there seem to be more and bigger fish and I really hope it continues like this.  Now, it is unusual to not catch a feed.

G'day Doug,

Put in was about half way between the highway bridge and Burrum Heads. There is a boat ramp and even a sandy beach for us kayak guys to launch from. The locals call it Howard Beach or Wall's Camp. Re the catfish,  When they school up in this river, the only thing you can do is move away from them.

G'day Davey,

Thanks mate. Its good to be back. I think kayaking is a great cure for allmost anything.


----------



## EstuaryGirl (Oct 28, 2007)

Gday Mick and Kris,
Hey great to hear from you again.  My apologies that I didn't get the chance to catch up with you when I was up there the other month.I had a great day when we went for a fish around the traps.Top haul on the fishies and very nice bream!!!

Cheers.
Toni 8)


----------



## joejoe (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like a beautiful place to fish great report and photos .thanks joe


----------

